

Show HN: Live atmosphere data crowdsourced with Android - cryptoz
http://pressurenet.cumulonimbus.ca/?showhn

======
MeraX_de
Do you respect the hydrostatic equation? Air pressure decreases when you walk
up a hill, stairs or take the lift. Imho the hight information in GPS signal
is too imprecise to compensate this effect.

~~~
cryptoz
The data is just raw measurements right now, but we're working with a team at
the University of Washington to clean it up, remove noise and make sense of it
by calibrating and assimilating to existing systems.

